# best way to clean engine bay ?



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people whats the best and safest way to wash and clean the engine bay
as it always worries me to get water soaked in the engine.


Thanks
Charlie A


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use wd40, degrease and shines amazingly, also safe on everything.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

This is what I do.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4162398&postcount=3

Few things I've learnt so far

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4162399&postcount=4

And what i'm worried about. :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319456

With regards to the above thread, I've gathered that unless your electrical points/wire harnesses have been tampered or butchered, it should be fine.

Don't go overboard with hosing down the engine in my opinion. I'd still cover up electrical points and over the dipstick. Water CAN get in there. :doublesho

Good luck and have fun! :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Suberman said:


> This is what I do.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4162398&postcount=3
> 
> ...


Most dipsticks have rubber o-rings on them, so they should seal. I usually use my foam canon on engines and then go around with apc and brushes/mitts to get everything else. Again, engines are not nearly as fragile as they used to be, distributors are the only thing that NEEDS to be covered.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Sheep said:


> Most dipsticks have rubber o-rings on them, so they should seal. I usually use my foam canon on engines and then go around with apc and brushes/mitts to get everything else. Again, engines are not nearly as fragile as they used to be, distributors are the only thing that NEEDS to be covered.


The o-ring can and do deteriorate with mileage/age. The dipstick on my 60k mile Impreza is no longer as tight as it was, and water does get in there if I don't cover it.

To each his own I suppose, i'd still choose to cover up certain electrical points.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

good read gentlemen, as ive to do this on my old nova as its all filled with slime and general filth from tress and roof tops

watering can ahoy


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Degreaser....brush..... *steam cleaner* ....dressing......job done...eezee-peezee :thumb:.


----------



## iamryan (Nov 9, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Degreaser....brush..... *steam cleaner* ....dressing......job done...eezee-peezee :thumb:.


Close to this fella's method.. I use household APC (neat and 60:40 mix), Various brushes, microfibres, dressing and steam cleaner

Mine before I cleaned it



During





And after





:buffer:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy liquid :lol:


----------

